# Pc schaltet sich aus ?



## Haggelo (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo

Ich habe seit letzter zeit das problem das mein Pc  bei ''großen'' spielen sehr laut wird und sich nach 30min-1std  auschaltet 

Ich denke das er zu heiß wird und dann ausgeht ... ich habe den kühler sauber gemacht und das problem is leider immernoch jetzt geht es allerdings 20 min länger

meint ihr das er zu heiß wird oder etwas anderes ?

KEnnt ihr möglichkeiten ihn zu kühlen außer ihn auszumachen ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab vista und der pc is recht neu (1 jahr alt) 

Hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (29. Juli 2008)

Klingt nach Überhitzung der CPU. Schnellstes Hilfsmittel ist die CPU übers Bios runterzutakten. Dann die Kühlung des Gehäuses optimieren. Eventuell CPU-Kühler austauschen. DAs hilft natürlich nur wenn die Gehäuse-Kühlung nicht völliger Murks ist.


----------



## Baeon (29. Juli 2008)

glaueb ich nicht - der cpu ist nach ein paar min schon auf betriebstemperatur - entweder er hat genug kontakt via paste oder nicht 

ok wenn der lüfter defekt ist kann es daran liegen.

denke eher das am netzteil liegt - hatte sowas auch - total unterschiedlich was zeiten betrifft - am ende sogar 2 netzteile verbaucht weil das ersatzteil auch defekt war.

billiger test : hole dir einen wirkl. grossen tischventilator , gehäuse auf und reinblasen und so das auch die festplatten was abbekommen , mache dir hd tach drauf um die platten tep. auszulesen.  ebenso  cpu-idle 


wenn platten und cpu nicht so heiss sind ist es wahrscheinlich das netzteil


----------



## Haggelo (29. Juli 2008)

jekyll_do schrieb:


> Klingt nach Überhitzung der CPU. Schnellstes Hilfsmittel ist die CPU übers Bios runterzutakten. Dann die Kühlung des Gehäuses optimieren. Eventuell CPU-Kühler austauschen. DAs hilft natürlich nur wenn die Gehäuse-Kühlung nicht völliger Murks ist.


Kenn mich leider nich soooooo gut mit pc's aus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das mit dem Ventilator leuchtet mir ein ... aber mir raten viele ab das geheuse aufzumachen weil dann angeblich noch mehr staub reinkommt , und das sich da was verschiebt oder so ( 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Emokeksii (29. Juli 2008)

ich hab mein geheuse bei meinen alten pc auch schon seit 2 jahren auf weil er sonst einfach zu heiß läuft. Wenn du ihn regelmässig putz ist das alles klein problem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ich hab mein geheuse bei meinen alten pc auch schon seit 2 jahren auf weil er sonst einfach zu heiß läuft. Wenn du ihn regelmässig putz ist das alles klein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Reicht da auch so ein hochdrucksprühdingens ( mir fällt es nich ein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) aus so einer ''dose''? hab das die ganze zeit mit nem pinsel gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SLIM02 (29. Juli 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ich hab mein geheuse bei meinen alten pc auch schon seit 2 jahren auf weil er sonst einfach zu heiß läuft. Wenn du ihn regelmässig putz ist das alles klein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




??? dan würde Ich besser mal besser Lüftung kaufen!

Ich hab nicht mal Ne Wasser Kühlung Drin und der ist arsch kalt Wen ich An fasse ^^ 

hab Auch Meine Lüftungen auf volle power^^ 


Die Meisten würde sagen stört Nicht dass Geräusch nicht^^ 


sag ich da zu nö man Gewönnt sich  dan Hörts man mit der zeit Schon Granicht mehr


----------



## HeaD87 (30. Juli 2008)

denk auch das der pc überhitzt,
zieh dir ma everest, des ist sonen programm mit dem man die temperaturen auslesen kann, mach des mal sobald die lüfter hochdrehen und schreib ma rein wie viel grad die cpu und die graka wird
wobei ich denk das es deine graka sein wird die überhitzt


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> wobei ich denk das es deine graka sein wird die überhitzt


hmm ich denke eher die CPU ist schuld. Bei der Graka schaltet sich nicht einfach der Rechner aus. Entweder das System startet neu oder man hat Grafikfehler auf dem Bildschirm.


----------



## pampam (30. Juli 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Kenn mich leider nich soooooo gut mit pc's aus
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




ob das Gehäuse offen ist oder nicht ist doch egal, der Staub kommt mit der Luft rein (also auch, wenn er aus ist).

Edit: @Slim02 bei älteren PC's lohnt sichs nicht wirklich (da die eh keine laute Lüftung haben kann man sie auch auflassen^^) xD hatte meinen auch mal ne Zeit lang auf bis ich 
mir extra-Laute und teure 0,89&#8364; Lüfter gekauft hab (sogar 2 XD).


----------



## Dagonzo (30. Juli 2008)

Ein Ventilator drückt aber genau genommen zusätzlichen Schmutz in den PC, den er praktisch von hinten anzieht. Besser wären interne Lüfter, wobei bei denen wo Luft angesaugt wird, Staubschutzfilter zu empfehlen sind.


----------



## pampam (30. Juli 2008)

genau genommen schon, aber da der Staub genauso irgendwo rein kommt, wenn kein Lüfter an ist (wer hat schon nen Luftdichten PC)
kommts auf den Ventilator, den man eh nur einmal ein paar Std zum testen davor stellt NICHT an.


----------



## HeaD87 (31. Juli 2008)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> hmm ich denke eher die CPU ist schuld. Bei der Graka schaltet sich nicht einfach der Rechner aus. Entweder das System startet neu oder man hat Grafikfehler auf dem Bildschirm.


gut, cpu kanns auch sein, aber dreht dann überhaupft der cpu lüfter höher? weis ich nämlich garnich, noch nie in die situation gekommen^^


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

Also wenn sein CPU Kühler ne tempdiaode hat und sich sleber reguliert (wie die meisten) dann wird der sicher hörbar lauter wenndie CPU zu warm wird. das passt auch zu seiner beschreibeung, Rechenr wird lauter und schaltet dann ab. Ggfs. hat er im Bios  einen Tempwert gesetzt wo das MainBaord automatisch zu macht. Aber da muss der TE leider selber rausfidnen.

Weiterhin wie schon angesagt, zum Temperatur auslesen bitte :

- Everest

oder

- Speedfan

downloaden (google.de) und mal die Werte posten.

Was ebenfalls toll wäre wenn Du uns noch schreibst was genau für Komponenten du verbaut hast. Und btw: Der Tipp mit dem runtertakten der CPU ist wohl allerletzter Mist. Wird die Kiste zu heiss, dann für ordentlich Kühlung sorgen. Wir haben schon Kunden gehabt die vergessen haben das Platikschutzplättchen auf der Kühlerunterseite zu entfernen und haben den Kühler so verbaut, oder soviel wärmeleitpaste genommen das die an der Seite rausquillt. Also ich hab ne Menge gesehen in 3 Jahren Ausbildung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wie gesagt, Kühlung ist das non+ultra, vor allem bei den Temperaturen aktuell, und ich meine keinen Ventilator der ins offen Case bläst. Schlechteste Lösung ever !


----------



## HeaD87 (31. Juli 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Wir haben schon Kunden gehabt die vergessen haben das Platikschutzplättchen auf der Kühlerunterseite zu entfernen und haben den Kühler so verbaut, oder soviel wärmeleitpaste genommen das die an der Seite rausquillt.


xD
leider nur einer der "leichteren" fälle


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

jop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



wer die Seite nicht kennt

http://www.dau-alarm.de


Da erkenn ich manches Meisterwerk wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Juli 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> Wir haben schon Kunden gehabt die vergessen haben das Platikschutzplättchen auf der Kühlerunterseite zu entfernen



Hm hab nen fertigen pc also nix raus oder reingebaut 

Haben so pc's auch so ein Plastikschutzplättchen ihrgentwo versteckt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?



Hab mein ventilator ausm keller geholt und ging 1 nacht ohne probleme ... ging 3 stunden dann wurde ich müde und hab ihn ausgemacht (nicht ausgegangen) 

aber gestern und heute ging er wieder aus nach 20-30 minuten

Der pc ging ja nich immer so schnell aus hatte damit keine probleme 6-7 monate  ( war einmal kaputt wegen der grafikkarte)


Werde mir dann jetzt mal so ein temperaturmessdingens runterladen


----------



## HeaD87 (31. Juli 2008)

poTTo schrieb:


> http://www.dau-alarm.de


^_^
ich erinner mich immernoch gern daran wie nen kumpel nen ddr2 riegel in nen ddr1 slot versucht hat rein zu quetschen mit gewalt


----------



## Haggelo (31. Juli 2008)

Also ! 

Hab mir speedfan geladen 

weiß nich genau welche daten ich posten soll ....

temp1: 48 C  (is so ein feuer abgebildet)
temp2: -128 C
temp 3: 70C  (feuer)
Core: 58 C  (feuer)

Weiß nich genau ob das richtig is ...

wenn ich von wow weggehe um das zu lesen gehen die zahlen runter


----------



## HeaD87 (31. Juli 2008)

mit welchem programm haste die temps ausgelesen?


----------



## poTTo (31. Juli 2008)

lad dir mal speedfan und poste mal einen screenshot davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 bitte in geschlossenenm Gehäuse, damit wir unverfälschte Werte sehen.


----------



## Haggelo (31. Juli 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> mit welchem programm haste die temps ausgelesen?



Brauch man da noch ein extra peogramm ? 

Also ich hab mir .speedfan. heruntergeladen 

gestartet 

wow gestartet  und dann kamen die zahlen ( wie sie oben stehen)


----------



## HeaD87 (31. Juli 2008)

lad ma nen screenshot hoch von den temps wie schon gesagt wurde
und lass auch mal everest die temps auslesen, einfach ma nach "everest" googeln


----------



## Haggelo (31. Juli 2008)

Hmm muss nochma doof fragen wie man da screenshots macht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

lässt sich nicht kopieren


----------



## Haggelo (31. Juli 2008)

Win9x:NO  64Bit:NO  GiveIO:YES  SpeedFan:YES
I/O properly initialized
Linked ISA BUS at $0290
Linked nVidia MCP61 SMBUS at $1C00
Linked nVidia MCP61 SMBUS at $1C40
Scanning ISA BUS at $0290...
Asus F8000 found on ISA at $290
SuperIO Chip=Asus F8000
Scanning nForce2 SMBus at $1C00...
Scanning nForce2 SMBus at $1C40...
End of detection

Hm is das so richtig :O?


Sry kenn mich eig nur mit dem grundwissen aus :'(


----------



## Haggelo (31. Juli 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ok 


Hatte das spiel nicht lange offen    15 min wurde aber trotzdem laut


----------



## Haggelo (1. August 2008)

Hat keiner eine idee  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ?


----------



## HeaD87 (1. August 2008)

cpu temperatur hat 44° so wie ich des seh, die cpu dürfte ned des problem sein
lad dir ma everest-> http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/softw...achung/everest/
und poste nen screen der temperaturen
dafür öffnest everest einfach, gehst auf computer -> sensoren und machst nen screenshot davon und link den bitte hier mal, spiel aber vorher ca 15-30 min etwas damit die cpu auch ausgelastet ist und lass des spiel offen so das es im hintergrund läuft wennste den screen machst


----------



## Haggelo (1. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> cpu temperatur hat 44° so wie ich des seh, die cpu dürfte ned des problem sein
> lad dir ma everest-> http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/softw...achung/everest/
> und poste nen screen der temperaturen
> dafür öffnest everest einfach, gehst auf computer -> sensoren und machst nen screenshot davon und link den bitte hier mal, spiel aber vorher ca 15-30 min etwas damit die cpu auch ausgelastet ist und lass des spiel offen so das es im hintergrund läuft wennste den screen machst



Also habs mir heruntergeladen ... Wenn ich auf Computer -> sensoren gehe  wird bei mir nichts angezeigt

Wenn ich auf Bericht gehe kommt nur ein sehr sehr langer Text  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Hab wie gesagt leider überhaupt kein plan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (1. August 2008)

äh..ja..ok..ka o.O
zieh dir ma die everest ultimate edition und teste des mal mit der


----------



## sirenia (1. August 2008)

Emokeksii schrieb:


> ich hab mein geheuse bei meinen alten pc auch schon seit 2 jahren auf weil er sonst einfach zu heiß läuft. Wenn du ihn regelmässig putz ist das alles klein problem
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Damit kann man auch (muss nicht) die Luftzirkulation stören. Und unter umständen es eher schlechter als besser machen. 
Manchmal is es einfach ein schelchter Standort.  (evlt. zu eng an ne Wand oder ähnlichen) Oder direkte Sonne scheint drauf. Oder Öffnungen verdeckt kann ja mal passieren in der eile ein Brief oder so an PC gelehnt ( damit ne eine öffnung verdeckt ) und es dann vergessen wegzulegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (1. August 2008)

Hab jetzt endlich geschafft everest herunterzuladen 

ich spiel jetzt 30 min wow damit er heiß wird... pic kommt in ca 30 minuten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (1. August 2008)

Ok habs mit everest ultimate 

Glaube der Grafikprozessor is viel zu heiß oder ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (1. August 2008)

wie lange haste gezockt während du den screen gemacht hast?
weil die temps sind soweit im grünen bereich und in ordnung


----------



## xFraqx (1. August 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Ok habs mit everest ultimate
> 
> Glaube der Grafikprozessor is viel zu heiß oder ?
> 
> ...



Nö der ist keinesfalls zu heiß , ich hab mal ne 6800 Ultra früher mit 124° gekillt - Lüfterausfall und ich habs net gemerkt ^^


----------



## Haggelo (1. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> wie lange haste gezockt während du den screen gemacht hast?
> weil die temps sind soweit im grünen bereich und in ordnung



20 minuten... das reicht aber bei meinem pc schon ... hatte aber das Gehäuse und Fenster auf 


wie viel C hätten denn noch gefehlt bis es zu heiß wäre?

Es war aber mal ein bekannter bei mir und er hat den pc von oben bis unten sauber gemacht danach ging alles 4 monate ca ohne probleme 

Kann auch sein das ich den pc nicht richtig sauber gemacht habe ?  Hab nur die Rotorblätter sauber gemacht  ( is glaub ich der kühler)   also habe ihrgentwie 3 davon Kp           Muss man auch noch etwas anderes sauber machen ?      


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (2. August 2008)

erst bei 90° + musste dir gedanken drüber machen das die zu warm wird


----------



## Haggelo (2. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> erst bei 90° + musste dir gedanken drüber machen das die zu warm wird



Also ich glaube 80 grad hatte er schonmal .. es is nur schwer ein bild zu machen ... In wow is er total heiß und wenn ich dann auf desk gehe is es in weniger als 3 sek. wieder im normalbereich is dann auch in 2 sek. wieder ganz leise 

Hab echt KP was das sein kann .... vl. zu schwaches netzteil ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das motorboard ( namen vergessen) is auch immer in wow auf 70 grad

 Könnte ich das ganze vl. verhindern wenn ich Wow im Fenstermodus spiele ?


----------



## xFraqx (2. August 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Also ich glaube 80 grad hatte er schonmal .. es is nur schwer ein bild zu machen ... In wow is er total heiß und wenn ich dann auf desk gehe is es in weniger als 3 sek. wieder im normalbereich is dann auch in 2 sek. wieder ganz leise
> 
> Hab echt KP was das sein kann .... vl. zu schwaches netzteil ?
> 
> ...



Du kriegst die Temperatur nur runter indem du Gehäuselüfter reintust oder mal alles entstaubst.


----------



## Haggelo (2. August 2008)

[attachment=4067icture_18.jpg]




Da wird es immer warm    das müsste der kühler sein oder ?


----------



## Haggelo (2. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Du kriegst die Temperatur nur runter indem du Gehäuselüfter reintust oder mal alles entstaubst.




Wie und wo  baut man denn so ein Lüfter ein ? und sind 10 € zu wenig für so ein teil ?

 mein gehäuse hat keine freien löcher wo man das reinbauen kann


----------



## xFraqx (2. August 2008)

Haggelo schrieb:


> Wie und wo  baut man denn so ein Lüfter ein ? und sind 10 &#8364; zu wenig für so ein teil ?
> 
> mein gehäuse hat keine freien löcher wo man das reinbauen kann




10&#8364; sind ein guter Preis für einen Lüfter , je nachdem was du damit kühlen willst.

Die Einbauschächte findest du je nach Gehäuse innen vorne unter der Festplatte und innen an der Rückseite. Manche Gehäuse haben auch an der Seite einen 12" Lüfterschacht. Einfach mal aufschrauben und wenn du ganz ratlos bist ein Foto machen ;>

Ich hab bei mir 2x Den hier drin.


----------



## HeaD87 (2. August 2008)

in windows passen die temperaturen und da ist nix schlimmes an 80°
mach in wow fenstermodus an und öffne everest und mach nen screenshot von den temperaturen unten in der windows leiste


----------



## Haggelo (2. August 2008)

Ich glaube ich habs ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hab in meinem gehäuse noch so ein ganz kleinen silbernen lüfter der neben/auf den pc ''innereien'' sag ich einfach mal 

der total verstaubt is und neben dem lüfter auf den chip dingens war auch alles unglaublich verdreckt das auf den computer dingens hab ich sauber gemacht aber der lüfter ist zu klein da komme mich nicht  dran

Hier ein bild .... man sieht leider nur das silberne gehäuse von dem ''lüfter'' 
[attachment=4068icture_19.jpg]

Er is aber wie gesagt vollkommen verstaubt

Da wollte ich mal fragen ob ich den ''lüfter'' damit sauber machen kann 
[attachment=4069icture_23.jpg]
Das ist so ein Druckgas Reiniger

Frage deshalb weil der ''lüfter'' direkt im inneren des Pc's ist soll heißen das viele chips und ihrgentwie halbe  batterien daneben sind  (siehe bild 1) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab gehört das diese dinge sehr empfindlich sind und will mir das nich kaputt machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls das nichts wird werde ich mir so Lüfter holen 


Vielen Dank für die hilfe und geduld  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xFraqx (2. August 2008)

Das was du beschreibst ist wohl der Northbridge Kühler der auf dem Mainboard sitzt und den Chipsatz kühlt. Kann nicht schaden den mal sauberzumachen , und ja das get auch mit Druckluftspray.


----------



## HeaD87 (2. August 2008)

wenn der chipsatz zu warm wird und deswegen der pc abkackt kann die ursache sein, bei mir war mal der lüfter vom chipsatz kaputt und mein pc ist immer nach paar min abgeschmiert
das der pc aber lauter wird erklärt der chipsatzkühler nicht, da er sich ned hoch und runter regelt in sachen rpm


----------



## xFraqx (2. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> wenn der chipsatz zu warm wird und deswegen der pc abkackt kann die ursache sein, bei mir war mal der lüfter vom chipsatz kaputt und mein pc ist immer nach paar min abgeschmiert
> das der pc aber lauter wird erklärt der chipsatzkühler nicht, da er sich ned hoch und runter regelt in sachen rpm



Vorallem da der Chipsatz kühler meistens nicht mal aktiv ist ^^

Aber man muss halt alle Fehlerquellen ausschließen :>


----------



## HeaD87 (2. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Vorallem da der Chipsatz kühler meistens nicht mal aktiv ist ^^
> 
> Aber man muss halt alle Fehlerquellen ausschließen :>


aktiv ist er immer, solangs kein passiver ist >.>
sonst würd der pc ned lang an sein, da er sich sonst selbst abschaltet


----------



## xFraqx (2. August 2008)

HeaD87 schrieb:


> aktiv ist er immer, solangs kein passiver ist >.>
> sonst würd der pc ned lang an sein, da er sich sonst selbst abschaltet




Das meinte ich doch.. Es gibt kaum Aktive Northbridge Kühler.


----------



## HeaD87 (2. August 2008)

xFraqx schrieb:


> Das meinte ich doch.. Es gibt kaum Aktive Northbridge Kühler.


ups, falsch verstanden ^^
hab mit aktiv verstanden das der nicht dauerhaft aktiv läuft der lüfter, kein plan wie ich darauf gekommen bin xD..


----------



## Haggelo (2. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hab jetzt nochma ALLES komplett entstaubt hab 2 std gebraucht ! ( hab extrem viel staub rausgeholt)

Dann der test ... 

Pc is immernoch laut (kann ich aber fürs erste damit leben) 

konnte knapp 2 std spielen dann bin ich off ( pc selbst ausgemacht )

scheint zu funktionieren bin miraber nochnicht sicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Falls er wieder ausgeht melde ich mich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (hoffe nicht)

VIELEN dANK für die hilfe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dagonzo (2. August 2008)

Na dann hoffe ich mal das beste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HeaD87 (2. August 2008)

dann wirds am chipsatzkühler gelegen haben
und wegen der lautstärke naja, wird halt deine graka so laut aufdrehen wennste zockst


----------

